
An Empirical Analysis of Racial Differences in Police Use of Force - MrJagil
http://www.nber.org/papers/w22399
======
MrJagil
The author is quite accomplished:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_G._Fryer,_Jr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_G._Fryer,_Jr).

